# Nourishing Traditions recipe corrections



## ~Shanna~ (Nov 17, 2005)

I'm just getting into NT, but have heard twitters here and there that some of the recipes in the book are "not quite right" - post your corrections and perfections here! Afraid I'm just going to be a parasite on this thread, as I haven't tried any of the recipes yet!


----------



## yitlan (Dec 8, 2001)

The biggest one of the top of my heas is the ginger carrots. I think most people agree it should read one teaspoon vs. one tablespoon of salt.


----------



## stevielynn21 (Apr 25, 2006)

In my opinion there is a bit too much salt in all the fermented veggie recipes, as well as in the beet kvass, but this is also dependent on how long you let it sit. I think everything gets less salty with age... I just can't seem to let anything go for more than a week cuz I'm too excited to try it!


----------



## phroggies (Sep 13, 2004)

Is there a parasite smiley? Because I'm going to be one too. . . (subbing).


----------



## Niamh (Jan 17, 2005)

subbing


----------



## Vaquitita (Mar 2, 2006)

subbing


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

I KNEW something was wrong with those carrots!
















:


----------



## provocativa (Jan 17, 2005)

In the recipe for sweet potatoes, it calls for waaaay too much lemon zest, and perhaps too many egg yolks. Do the egg yolks according to the size of your potatoes (don't make them too runny) and a little lemon zest goes a long way.


----------



## AnnC (May 2, 2006)

I tried making the NT dill pickles, and had bad results. They were mushy and fell apart.

Since then, I went back to making my mother's recipe as I have for many years. It has a little vinegar in it, but it ferments in a cool (not cold) for six weeks, and lasts until I open the jar, so they must be lacto-fermented. I just use all organic ingredients. This recipe has a little alum and a grape leaf in each jar, to keep the pickles crisp.

Maybe if the alum and grape leaf were added to the NT recipe, the pickles might not come out mushy.

Ann


----------



## Mama2Kayla (Feb 12, 2005)

I recently made the banana bread out of NT. It said to cook at least 1.5 hrs or until it toothpick comes out clean. 1.5 hrs didn't sound very right to me, so I checked it after 50-60 min. and it was done. So, watch that banana bread!

Oh, and I agree, way too much salt in the carrots! I have a whole thing in the fridge, I am trying to choke down b/c they are sooo salty


----------



## yitlan (Dec 8, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama2Kayla*
Oh, and I agree, way too much salt in the carrots! I have a whole thing in the fridge, I am trying to choke down b/c they are sooo salty









I gave up on the carrots, BUT put them to use by putting them into my future batches of kimchi. Worked very well. I reduced the salt of the kimchi slightly.


----------



## artisticat (Jul 28, 2004)

I've made the banana bread a few times with mixed results. Last time I made it with half yogurt and half milk and whey and it turned out great. I've never had it done that quick though.


----------



## Mama2Kayla (Feb 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yitlan*
I gave up on the carrots, BUT put them to use by putting them into my future batches of kimchi. Worked very well. I reduced the salt of the kimchi slightly.

Oh, good idea! Those were my first adventure into cultured veggies, so I am still working up the courage to try another batch







.

artisticat~ that is strange about the bread. When I checked after an hour, the whole top was really brown(almost too brown), and the bread was pulling away from the sides of the pan. I soaked the flour in buttermilk, but forgot about it







so it soaked for a bit longer than the recommened time( I think it was around 36 hours). Maybe that was part of the problem?


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

My banana bread was pretty crunchy on the top, thick as a brick inside and still wasn't completely cooked even after cooking it 20 minutes LONGER than the recipe said. I wasn't impressed.


----------



## Peri Patetic (Feb 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AnnC*
Since then, I went back to making my mother's recipe as I have for many years. It has a little vinegar in it, but it ferments in a cool (not cold) for six weeks, and lasts until I open the jar, so they must be lacto-fermented. I just use all organic ingredients. This recipe has a little alum and a grape leaf in each jar, to keep the pickles crisp.

Would you mind posting that recipe? I tried the pickles too and was not happy with the taste. I also ran across some scientific info on fermenting that said pickles take 4-6 weeks to ferment, which made me question the short fermenting time in NT.

Thanks!


----------



## pnutS4us (Feb 2, 2006)

Just an aside on the beef noodle soup in EFLF--it calls for 1/2 cup vinegar--way sour. I liked it, kinda reminded me of the sour in sweet and sour foods, but dh and dd turned thier noses way up at it!! Just a heads up


----------



## krankedyann (May 28, 2005)

The almond cookies are too crumbly. Needs another egg to hold it together.

To solve the non-crisp ferment issue, leave out the whey. Whey kills the crispness.

I run several NT lists where these topics come up fequently, as well as a website.


----------



## AnnC (May 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peri Patetic*
Would you mind posting that recipe? I tried the pickles too and was not happy with the taste. I also ran across some scientific info on fermenting that said pickles take 4-6 weeks to ferment, which made me question the short fermenting time in NT.

Thanks!

I'd be happy to, I will post it as soon as I get home.
But I had a sudden thought, that I have no idea what "alum" really is. So I Googled it -- and (wouldn't you know it?) it's a poison, and the common thread seems to be "don't put it in the final pickling brine"! So I guess I won't be using that any more!









The website did say that if you use all very fresh ingredients, the alum should not be necessary. And the grape leaf does help with crispness. So this year I will be experimenting with the recipe to see if it works without alum.

Later with the recipe...

Ann


----------



## AnnC (May 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peri Patetic*
Would you mind posting that recipe? I tried the pickles too and was not happy with the taste. I also ran across some scientific info on fermenting that said pickles take 4-6 weeks to ferment, which made me question the short fermenting time in NT.

Thanks!

Here it is, adapted for NT:

KOSHER DILL PICKLES

20-25 (4" or smaller) cucumbers -- if you can find organic pickling cucumbers, fantastic! I have not yet found any, so I add a little hydrogen peroxide to the soak water to try to get off any residue.

Reject any with soft spots. They should be very firm and fresh. Wash and scrub clean. Soak overnight in cold water (my mother uses her washing machine on the soak cycle -- I use the bathtub. We both tend to double this recipe, so we have a lot of cucumbers to soak!)

Sterilize 8 Mason quart size jars. Hand-wash the jar tops (not the outside ring, just the top). Boil a pan of water and keep it on a very low simmer -- add jar tops to soak until needed.

Bring to a boil:

3 quarts filtered water
1 quart vinegar
1 cup coarse Celtic sea salt

Keep on the simmer.

Put in each jar:

1 clove garlic
2 heads fresh dill
1 hot red pepper (those small dried red peppers give the most consistent result -- leave out if you don't like spicy pickles)

Pack cucumbers into hot sterilized jars fairly firmly. Ladle the hot brine into each jar, to 1/2" from top of jar. Add one grape leaf to each jar. (I have been able to find jars of organic grape leaves at my natural foods store.)

Put lid on each jar and screw down tightly with outer ring. Let sit to cool. Store in relatively cool spot (i.e., not above stove) for at least 4 weeks -- 6 is better.

These are blanched by the hot liquid, but not cooked. My whole family is devoted to them. My mother has been making them for 40 years. She says you don't have to boil the jars after packing them because the brine is hot, the jars are sterilized, and there is enough salt in them to preserve it until the fermentation takes over.

These have come out well every single time either Mom or I have made them. The one time I had trouble was when I used fresh jalapenos and cut them in half -- the pickles were SEARINGLY hot, and only my brother-in-law could eat them! I make these every July or August when the dill is ready and the little pickling cucumbers are available. However, I have used dried dill seed, and it came out fine.

Ann


----------



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

:


----------



## vegmom (Jul 23, 2003)

Does anyone have an adjusted beet kvass recipe? The one in the book was realy awful. I would like to try it again.


----------



## mamaMAMAma (Nov 20, 2001)

subbing. I'm interested in the beet kvass recipe too.


----------



## MommaMoo (Nov 16, 2005)

In general, I've found that the desserts I've tried are waayyyy too sweet. So is the cultured smoothie recipe. I tried making the coconut mousse pie and the lemon mousse, and was really turned off by how sweet they were. They both call for 1/2 cup of honey. I'd cut the honey at least in half for the lemon, and by a third for the coconut. In the smoothie, she calls for 3-4 Tbs of honey or maple syrup. One Tbs was sufficient for me. When baking the breads, I cook at a lower temp, and for much shorter times than the recipe calls for. The first time I made bananna bread, it burnt to a crisp in 25 mins, when it was supposed to cook for an hour and a half! I bake on 300, and check every 20 mins.


----------



## AnnC (May 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vegmom*
Does anyone have an adjusted beet kvass recipe? The one in the book was realy awful. I would like to try it again.

I can buy organic beet root juice at the natural food store. I ferment that with whey for three days or so, then put in the refrigerator for a week or two. Maybe not as nutritious as the kvass, but it gets a little fizzy after several days in the refrigerator, and tastes pretty good (which is saying something, because I hate beets!). My first try with the NT recipe was a total disaster too, so this is my compromise -- I would think it has many of the same nutrients.

Ann


----------



## TopazBlueMama (Nov 23, 2002)

I just add less salt with the beet kvass, ferment about 1 day longer than called for sometimes, or stick it in the fridge for a few days longer. It's turned out more like pickled beet juice that way instead of salty. And be sure to use good salt!


----------



## PrettyBird (Jun 19, 2005)

I made the baked beans like she said and they did not turn out at all. The beans were very hard and there wasn't enough sauce. Next time, I cooked the beans in the crockpot first and doubled the amount of sauce (or I halved the amt of beans, I can't remember which). I baked them on ~300 for a few hours, adding water if they looked like they were drying out.


----------



## artisticat (Jul 28, 2004)

My beet kvass turns out great everytime. I use coarse salt though.


----------



## Peri Patetic (Feb 16, 2006)

This was posted on the Yahoo Native Nutrition group --

Quote:

the former WAPF chapter in S.F. gave a basic NT cooking class in which
she adapted Sally Fallon's recipe for beet kvass - it was *delicious*!! She
does not peel the beets but scrubs them very well then cuts off the top part and root, coarsely chops them and puts in a 2 qt container. She then puts in 1 1/2 TSP sea salt, 1/4 c whey, filtered water to an inch or two below the top of the jar and leaves in cupboard to 4 (yes, four) days. It comes out quite sweet - no need to sweeten.
I've done the same and cover it with a tight lid. I never get any mold on it
and it is just slightly fizzy. She occasionally get some of the 'mold' on hers
and says that as you strain the beets it stays with the beets. To her the
growth is a sign that it is done.
Also, she never does a second fermentation with the beets but I do and leave it for 4-5 days and although weaker than the original brew is still good.
It is good in the fridge for quite some time, I am now drinking some that I
put in the fridge 4/25.


----------



## ~Shanna~ (Nov 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stevielynn21*
In my opinion there is a bit too much salt in all the fermented veggie recipes, as well as in the beet kvass, but this is also dependent on how long you let it sit. I think everything gets less salty with age... I just can't seem to let anything go for more than a week cuz I'm too excited to try it!

Have you found another amount that works well? I'm nervous to mess with what acts as the preservative.....


----------



## ~Shanna~ (Nov 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krankedyann*
To solve the non-crisp ferment issue, leave out the whey. Whey kills the crispness.

I run several NT lists where these topics come up fequently, as well as a website.

How does this affect the fermentation? I though the lactobacilli were the whole point?


----------



## krankedyann (May 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shanna4000*
How does this affect the fermentation? I though the lactobacilli were the whole point?









It takes a little longer to ferment, that's all. There's naturally occurring good critters in the produce, and the salt helps stave off the bud guys from getting a jump before the good guys can take hold. Whey isn't the only source of the good bacteria, its just gives them a head-start. This is why you sometimes see people recommend that you not wash your cabbage before fermenting it.


----------



## ~Shanna~ (Nov 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommaMoo*
In general, I've found that the desserts I've tried are waayyyy too sweet. So is the cultured smoothie recipe. I tried making the coconut mousse pie and the lemon mousse, and was really turned off by how sweet they were. They both call for 1/2 cup of honey. I'd cut the honey at least in half for the lemon, and by a third for the coconut. In the smoothie, she calls for 3-4 Tbs of honey or maple syrup. One Tbs was sufficient for me. When baking the breads, I cook at a lower temp, and for much shorter times than the recipe calls for. The first time I made bananna bread, it burnt to a crisp in 25 mins, when it was supposed to cook for an hour and a half! I bake on 300, and check every 20 mins.

The coconut mousse pie calls for Rapadura - could that explain the discrepency, or do you think that a 1/2 c. of rapadura is just as sweet as 1/2 c of honey?


----------



## ~Shanna~ (Nov 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PrettyBird*
The beans were very hard

You know, I have this same problem with just about every bean recipe that I try from anywhere, including Whole Foods. I don't trust not cooking them ahead of time anymore....


----------



## ~Shanna~ (Nov 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artisticat*
My beet kvass turns out great everytime. I use coarse salt though.

You use the specified Tablespoon, or with the modified teaspoon?


----------



## ~Shanna~ (Nov 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krankedyann*
It takes a little longer to ferment, that's all. There's naturally occurring good critters in the produce, and the salt helps stave off the bud guys from getting a jump before the good guys can take hold. Whey isn't the only source of the good bacteria, its just gives them a head-start. This is why you sometimes see people recommend that you not wash your cabbage before fermenting it.

If you're leaving out the whey, do you substitute instead the salt she recommends, or just plain leave it out? There's already salt in each receipe aside from substituting salt for whey....
Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## artisticat (Jul 28, 2004)

Shanna for the beet kvass I use one Tablespoon of coarse Celtic sea salt and 3 medium/large organic beets. I ferment 2-3 days and usualll leave in fridge for a couple days until the last batch is gone. I also think it is a required taste. The first time I started drinking it I thought it was gross and couldn't stomach it. Now however I crave it and could drink way more than 8 ounces at a time. Love to put it in my soups for a slight sour taste too.


----------



## chasmyn (Feb 23, 2004)

:


----------



## Josette Marie (May 13, 2006)

Yes, I have made the ginger carrots and they are a bit salty ususally I serve them with something I made using sour creme (creme fraiche). It seems to help. I usually serve the carrots with lentils corriander topped with sour creme.
Do you all make your own whey. I buy mine from a co-op.
Have any of you tried the beverages? I haven't yet...feeling too quesy lately to do anything new.
I have made the stuffed grapes leaves...they turned out nice and of course the broth. I have made the sauerkraut that pretty good.


----------



## MommaMoo (Nov 16, 2005)

Shanna, in my NT book, there isn't any Rapadura in the coconut mousse pie. I believe that honey is sweeter than Rapadura, though. I don't know if the recipe would work without the honey.


----------



## krankedyann (May 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Josette Marie*
I usually serve the carrots with lentils corriander topped with sour creme.

Share the recipe? Please?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Josette Marie*
Do you all make your own whey. I buy mine from a co-op.

I make mine from kefir or yogurt all the time. I let the kefir go a little too long then filter it. Then I use the kefir or yogut cheese as a dip for veggies for me and the kids.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Josette Marie*
Have any of you tried the beverages? I haven't yet...feeling too quesy lately to do anything new.

I've done the beet kvass and kombucha and all of the dairy, and the ginger ale. I've been happy with them all. The ginger ale is a help to me when queasy.


----------



## ~Shanna~ (Nov 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommaMoo*
Shanna, in my NT book, there isn't any Rapadura in the coconut mousse pie. I believe that honey is sweeter than Rapadura, though. I don't know if the recipe would work without the honey.

Interesting - I have the 2nd edition, and it's definately a half cup of rapadura. I'll make a note of your modification in my book - even in the 2nd edition, not sure that I trust these recipes yet!


----------



## nicholas_mom (Apr 23, 2004)

:


----------



## AnnC (May 2, 2006)

Has anyone had any luck with the other kvass recipe in NT, the one with hops and bread and all that? Supposedly it has all these wonderful nutritional benefits. I tried making it, and it was so disgusting looking that I threw it all out and never tried making it again. Any successes?

Ann


----------



## kristenburgess (Sep 15, 2002)

subbing


----------



## nicholas_mom (Apr 23, 2004)

Just the other day I made the Basic Muffin recipe and added the raisins. I forgot to add the cinnamon. Anyway, even though I put 2/3 cup of raisins, it wasn't enough. Also, this muffin recipe was not too sweet with 1/4 maple syrup. Actually for me I would add alittle more maple suryp unless there is another sweeterner to use that is sweeter, rapadura maybe?


----------



## AnnC (May 2, 2006)

In response to the desserts in NT being so sweet, I agree.
This week, I got cream from my cow share, and since this is the time of year for best cream, last night I made the vanilla ice cream recipe. I left out the arrowroot, and instead of 1/2 cup maple syrup, I used just 2 Tbs. It came out GREAT, no need for more sweetness!

Ann


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

SOOOOOOOOOO, glad this thread is here.


----------



## ~Shanna~ (Nov 17, 2005)




----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 16, 2005)

Hmm... shouldn't this thread move to "Traditional Foods"?


----------



## sabrosina (Jun 23, 2003)

Subbing. I've had trouble with several of the NT recipes so tucked the book back on the shelf. Maybe I'll dig it out and dig through this thread to see if I can make sense of it.


----------



## ~Shanna~ (Nov 17, 2005)

I had to pipe in that I tried the carrot cake and cream cheese recipe, and it turned out fabulous - I know some haven't had luck with the cake recipes, but I followed it exactly and was happy with it.

I also wanted to add my $0.02 that I use the 1/2 c of maple syrup in the ice cream recipe and it isn't too sweet for us. Though we do leave out the arrowroot because the cream here is so thick.


----------



## tinuviel_k (Apr 29, 2004)

While I enjoy reading Nourishing Traditions, I have not found one single recipe that could not be improved in some way. I've started using the book as a reference, and not as a cookbook. Sad. It could have used some major recipe experimenting and editing.


----------

